# Should I stay or Should I go



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Mar 2010)

Gang@Ukaps

I have been pondering over this for a week â€“ following my thread posting replies in relation to a piece of aquatic equipment where I was informed that I had slated the this item and this was not the first time.

I was under the impression that the forum was where we could talk about the pro and cons regarding aquatic equipment â€“ I have made errors in some of the equipment I have purchased and my sole intention was to advise / pass my comments onto people regarding certain pieces of equipment and perhaps save them some money rather than throwing their money away.

If you donâ€™t think my postings are valid and there is no place for me on this forum â€“ tell me. Should I stay or should I go your opinion would be gratefully received.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Aeropars (26 Mar 2010)

Speech... freedom...

Anyone can challenge your posts but they should never get offensive and make oyu feel like that. F^*k em is what I say if this is what is happening.

I speak my mind, say what i feel and give my opinion.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Mar 2010)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Speech... freedom...
> 
> Anyone can challenge your posts but they should never get offensive and make oyu feel like that. F^*k em is what I say if this is what is happening.
> 
> I speak my mind, say what i feel and give my opinion.



right with you brother. 

i would be hapy if you advised me against buying a piece of crap. if people dont like to hear negatives vibes, they can happily go live in N.Korea.   

+1 for staying.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2010)

As long its constructive criticism I don't see a problem, for example if you explain the problems you had with such equipment, was it broken, just didn't perform, just as long people give enough info, rather than saying "its total rubbish" which does not explain a great deal, valid criticism in my opinion should be welcomed. Now if you receive a broken product or a bad service from a supplier I don't think you should slate them in the forum but take the matter private.

An example I can give you is the inline diffusers, I purchased a Buyo Atomizer and thought it was ok, but could not up the bubble rate too high as it made a squeaking noise in the spraybar and the bubbles were pretty large, then I purchased an UP Atomizer and it is way better, bubbles very tiny, not more squeaking noises and I can up the bubble rate as high as I want.


----------



## Garuf (27 Mar 2010)

I think I'll always be the minority in this but I genuinely think that suppliers, just as the products should be open for review. If only positive comments are welcome then that doesn't give a true representation of the situation other wise all the threads that say "great service, great plants etc etc" have no place and should be banned because they're furthering a bias that might not be true.

I've had terrible service, and poor products from well respected sellers, I'd have thought again about parting with my hard earned money if I'd have known, I wouldn't have spent Â£140 with Java plants that's for certain! 
If bad experiences aren't welcome to be portrayed then it's my opinion that positive ones should not be allowed to either, other wise the view is totally one sided, if it's such a bad thing to be critical then explain to me why you have a sellers rating on EBay, amazon et al? It's so we can make informed decisions and I really think that people should be allowed to portray their bad experiences as well as good, if bad experiences are taboo then so should positive.   

Something I agree with is that it should be critical, balanced and factual, even if it's something I'm guilty of not doing on many a case (something I am trying to change but old habits die hard), it's easier to say "I don't like it" than "I don't like it because...1000 word explanation..." but if it's a negative opinion that needs to be portrayed then it needs to be well worded, calm and eloquent otherwise it carries no weight.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> it's easier to say "I don't like it" than "I don't like it because...1000 word explanation..." but if it's a negative opinion that needs to be portrayed then it needs to be well worded, calm and eloquent otherwise it carries no weight.


Agreed, if a product is bad its bad there is not way to fix it and its best avoided, if a product is broken is a different matter, but sometimes for every customer that has a bad experience there are a 100 that don't, if its portrayed like you mention above then I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2010)

Gang@Ukaps

I would like to thank the people who have replied to this thread 4 replies and 74 reviewed - All i wanted to know was whether you find my posting helpful / beneficial. 

Regards
paul.


----------



## flygja (28 Mar 2010)

To me, its always great to get multiple opinions on something. Some might feel strongly about a particular item or idea while others might feel the same about others. As long as it doesn't become offensive, all is fair   

So stick around, we need more minds!  8)


----------



## chilled84 (28 Mar 2010)

It terrible to hear your feeling that way, your very helpfull! Your comments and suggestions are greatly apreciated and are very usefull, You have answers alot of my questiones and have helped me save pounds in the past through your open minded opinions, open minded opinions to me are very welcome and they take us all forward in our hobby and save us pounds along the way!  

stay stay stay stay stay stay stay stay.

Kinds regards Paul

speak soon underdog.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Mar 2010)

I'm back - at least some forum members appreciate my input / open minded approach to thread posting replies.

Regards
paul.


----------



## chilled84 (28 Mar 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> I'm back - at least some forum members appreciate my input / open minded approach to thread posting replies.
> 
> Regards
> paul.



Fantastic, welcome back in the room.


----------



## Ben M (29 Mar 2010)

just thought i'd add. you were extremely helpful to me by helping me work out the EI method for my tank. it wouldn't have been possible without your advise. i will be taking the plunge and buying the powders within a week hopefully!

cheers


----------



## CeeJay (2 Apr 2010)

Hi Paul

Glad you've decided to stick around. You've been extremely helpful to a lot of people who are new to the hobby, and after all, that's what this forum's all about. That's how I learnt (and I'm still learning    ).
I saw the thread that you were referring to about slating a certain piece of kit, but decided not to get involved, as I am using that very piece of kit in the tank in my signature, and I have no problems to report. What works for one doesn't necessarily work for all, for a multitude of reasons.
By all means voice your opinions, and as long as you state your reasoning behind your comments, I can't see a problem with that


----------



## GHNelson (2 Apr 2010)

Hi gang@ukaps
I like that intro for a starter from Paul.
Paul is a valuable member of this forum whether is be for posting a review or guiding someone in the the right direction regarding all aspects of this hobby.
I for one appreciate that he takes the time and effort to help all of us expand our knowledge.
I personally benefited through Paul's help, regarding a faulty JBL regulator he steered me in the right direction.
So if it wasn't for his help/knowledge,that regulator could be sitting at the bottom of a cupboard.
We need more patrons like Paul.
Keep on posting.
hoggie


----------



## chris1004 (4 Apr 2010)

Hi Paul,

In referance to the offense you seem to have taken from the following thread. 

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=10465

It was my comment that has led you to feel this way, I won't pretend to understand why, I always thought we got on well. Goes to show just how wrong you can be sometimes. 

The point I was making is that if your going to pass comment on a piece of kit make sure that you have first used it as the manufacturer has instructed, to do otherwise is misleading and unfair to the manufacturer. You and I both know that you haven't had a good word to say about the item in question (AM1000) over several threads which is fair enough if you've had problems with it but from what you've said in your posts all your problems where self inflicted because you didn't use it as instructed. You filled it full of siporax which caused a loss of flow which you repeatedly fail to mention when siting the flow loss as the reason why in your opinion its a bad product.

If I am wrong or out of order on this forum I would expect to be pulled up about it, hopefully initially quite gently with discussion/debate. Well we went through that phase over several threads didn't we? Its not exactly come as an attack out of the blue if indeed its an attack at all which it was never meant to be. I just don't want others mislead, I think thats fair comment don't you? 

I don't have issue's with other people having there own opinions at all but I do if those opinions are unfair or unjust and in this instance I think it is both. Had you used the reactor the way it was supposed to be used and didn't like it or it wasn't good enough then fair play post away, but to slate it off after you use it in a modified manner is quite simply IMO out of order.      

I'm a lorry driver, with a lorry drivers mentality, I like plain speaking, say it as it is. I really don't know any other way and I won't apologise for that, nor will I apologise for making what I believe to be a valid comment. Go if you like but I'd rather you stayed as I value your input and friendship. Thats not to say though that I have to agree with all you wright because I don't happen to think your right all the time, a planted tank guru your not. Same as you don't have to be happy with everything I say and I know I'm not right all the time, I likewise am not a planted tank guru.

There's just a small handful of people on this forum whose knowledge is unquestionable, the rest of us are mere mortals and we would do well to remember that.

Can we now bury the hatchet and crack on?

Regards, Chris.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Apr 2010)

Well put chris,a very good thought out letter which i agree with entirely,sometimes we should be able to put our hands up and say oh sorry i was wrong there,being able to do that makes one a responsable and level headed  person,i personally have always found paul a good member of ukaps and i dont like to see people leave over issues that can be sorted out in an adult fashion,
so guys lets just call this a day and get back to doing what we all like to do,PLANT TANKS WATCH THEM  DIE AND THEN PLANTS SOME MORE    ,
regards john.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Apr 2010)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> The point I was making is that if your going to pass comment on a piece of kit make sure that you have first used it as the manufacturer has instructed, to do otherwise is misleading and unfair to the manufacturer. You and I both know that you haven't had a good word to say about the item in question (AM1000) over several threads which is fair enough if you've had problems with it but from what you've said in your posts all your problems where self inflicted because you didn't use it as instructed. You filled it full of siporax which caused a loss of flow which you repeatedly fail to mention when siting the flow loss as the reason why in your opinion its a bad product.
> 
> I don't have issue's with other people having there own opinions at all but I do if those opinions are unfair or unjust and in this instance I think it is both. Had you used the reactor the way it was supposed to be used and didn't like it or it wasn't good enough then fair play post away, but to slate it off after you use it in a modified manner is quite simply IMO out of order.
> 
> Regards, Chris.



Gang@ukaps.

For all the controversies regarding AquaMedic 1000 inline reactors â€“ all I wanted to do was highlight the issue that I found whilst using the above, I have reviewed previous posting regarding the above and there are some interesting posting regarding the reactor â€“ please see quotations.



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> When I purchased my AM reactor there was no media fitted - so TGM advised siporax (noodles), all the advertisments for AM reactors show bio balls. The writing on the box states its hermetically sealed - the two reactor tails (where the pipes fit) can be unscrewed to gain access into the chamber. These tails are approx. 15.5mm O.D - so it advisable to use two jubliee clips to secure 16/22 mm pipe to the reactor - 16mm being the I.D of the pipe and 22mm O.D of the same pipe.
> 
> http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... tor%201000
> 
> ...





			
				chris1004 said:
			
		

> I've heard of many sorts of media being used in a reactor, foam, bio balls, ceramic noodles, etc. but basically the denser the media employed the more it'll slow down the flow down just the same as it does inside the canister of your filter.
> 
> I personally do not use media at all in the reactor chamber and as a result the loss in flow is negligable although undoubtedly there must be some. I do get a few tiny bubbles being spat into my tank through the spraybar now and again though but it doesn't bother me at all. On the contrary I quite like the effect and its really easy to tell if there is to much co2 being injected as the frequency of the tiny bubbles being spat in through the spraybar increases giving an audible warning, I also quite like a few tiny bubbles bouncing around the tank as it aids in understanding the flow dynamics within it.
> 
> ...





			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> chris1004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				chris1004 said:
			
		

> Yeah I remeber you saying on another thread mate but I reckon thats because of the siporax not the reactor itself. I know you used it under advice but any idea what the thinking behind this advice was?
> 
> Regards, Chris.





			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> chris1004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				chris1004 said:
			
		

> I think thats exactly what I said 3 posts back. What I mean is why use siporax or any other dense media in the chamber whats the reasoning behind it?
> 
> Regards, Chris.





			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> chris1004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the lengthy thread reply - but I want to put this to bed and forget about it.
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8860#p95771

Regards
Paul.


----------

